# Determining wood grain direction



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

I was wondering how you all determine wood grain direction specifically rift cut. I was making cuts with my stanley no 78 on red oak and wow it makes way easier cuts when the grain is right vs against the grain. I have been taking small swipes with my no 5 1/2 and when the result is smooth I know its the right.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I feel the surface of the board with my fingers. Whichever direction it feels the smoothest is the direction that I plane.


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks scsmith. Sounds like I am doing it right then.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Look at the board :smile:

I don't understand the trouble. Are you able to identify grain run out from visualizing the lumber? Some times it can be tough to find if it's all rough sawn. Thats when you make a pass on the edge and take a look... Just as it sounds you are doing.


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I dont have problems with plain saw its when you get to that straight grain rift sawn. The grain is straight and all looks the same!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

scsmith42 said:


> I feel the surface of the board with my fingers. Whichever direction it feels the smoothest is the direction that I plane.


+1, when you can't see the grain pattern.

Sometimes one gets figured grain in all directions. It is still possible to get a good planed surface by changing the angles grinded on the plane iron, up to the point where it almost becomes a scraping plane.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bwood said:


> Well I dont have problems with plain saw its when you get to that straight grain rift sawn. The grain is straight and all looks the same!


Ahh, missed that detail the first go around. I apologize. Rift sawn can be funny. Just have to try.

I sometimes rieve lumber, or split it with a froe, and it's kind of cool how you can plane in either direction because there is little or no run out even compared to rift sawn.

Good luck! What ya building?


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

I am building an addition on to my tv stand. But this also comes an issue with quartersawn african sepele. I run into this same issue as rift red oak. The rings are all the same direction and you can get tearout pretty easy. I just hate to waste wood by taking a swipe with my handplane just to determine direction.


----------

